# Charlotte Bobcats vs. Chicago Bulls (April 2nd)



## Charlotte_______

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (14-53) vs Chicago Bulls (38-31)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:

















Ben Gordon and Emeka Okafor meet up again. Ben Gordon had a career night the other day, lets hope Okafor can have his career night tonight. Well its really the Charlotte Bobcats vs. Gordon so lets hope we can hold him.

*</center>


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Charlotte Bobcats (April 2nd)*

Okafor is going crazy, 18 pts so far on 8/10 shooting and 8 rebounds with 6 minutes left in the 2nd half.


----------



## kamego

*Re: Charlotte Bobcats vs. Charlotte Bobcats (April 2nd)*

I thought the Bulls would have a drop off without Curry but they seem to be staying hot no matter what lately.


----------

